# AFX SRT, SG+ or Mega-G run the best on a Life Like track?



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Which of the following cars run the best on a Life Like track?

AFX SRT, AFX SG+ or the AFX Mega-G

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I have a Rokar track and all of those cars should run fine on a Life Like track.
The only thing that would make a difference is Life Like track has taller rails than a Tomy/AFX track so the magnetic down force will be more on all of those cars.
But the chassis have plenty of clearance in their stock configuration.

This is just my opinion and I'm partial to the Super G+ because it is one of my favorite slot cars.
And it's more about the cars and not the track.
I think a Super G+ car runs better because of it's weaker polymer traction magnets compared to the neo magnets on a SRT and Mega G.
It's smoother and don't get as hot.

__________________


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i have never tried a mega g on LL track,but all the rest worked great on mine.i did find i had to adjust the fronts a little due to more shoe wear due to the higher rails,and yeah,the added down force has its pros and cons.


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info. 

Which AFX car would you recommend in the box stock configuration that runs the best on a box stock Life Like track? The customer is looking for a step up from the Life Like T chassis COT cars.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

The T chassis is already stupid fast out of the box IMHO. If he just can't stomach NASCARs anymore...well I understand. 

The Mega-G champ cars I had were also way too fast for my 4x8 layout.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Get your customer some Tomy/AFX Super G+ N cars with the gray Nylatron chassis.

They'll be happy that you did.
If not now, they will be when they try something else.

__________________


----------

